# What are your plans for Christmas?



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I believe that most of our posters celebrate Christmas in one form or another, so what are your plans? Are you staying in the UAE, or heading back to a home country?

I will be hosting lunch for a group of friends on Christmas Day, but first thing I'll go for a stroll on the beach. Just because I can! I love Christmas in the sun. 

-


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

Staying here. Are we invited to your party?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

mrbig said:


> Staying here. Are we invited to your party?



Not sure I'll have enough food for you... 

Besides us Brits don't like to have weird things like sweet potatoes with marshmallows with our turkeys. 

-


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

just give me some chilidogs and I will be fine. lol

sweet potatos and marshmellows??? blehhhhhh


----------



## pantaloons (Jul 15, 2009)

I just arrived and am staying here and cooking as close to a traditional Christmas dinner as I can manage. I assume I'll be able to find frozen turkey in the grocery store. 

Does anyone know where I can find (a spice called) savoury? I've tried Choithrams, the spice souk and various other grocery stores. None seem to have it. Any suggestions? 

p.s. any expats living near The Greens who will be here for the holidays - get in touch.


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

I doubt you will beable to find savoury here, but I am not sure. So in the mean time check these links below, they show you other herbs that you can use to sub for savoury. Seems like the concencous is Thyme is the sub. Good luck with that.

Herb Substitution Chart - Home Cooking
Cook's Thesaurus: European Herbs
Can you substitute some other spice for savory in ... on Yedda - People. Sharing. Knowledge.

We got our thanksgiving turkey from spinnys. think it was 15.95aed a kilo.


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

Leaving for home end of week. Will be spending christmas day the same way I did all my life, with my grandparents at their beach house. I "can't" wait! 

I can not imagine christmas without family. I don't really celebrate christmas, but I do enjoy having the family together for the one day.


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

If you can't find savoury, try Zaatar - it is a mixture of savoury, thyme and sesame seeds.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

A tip - for the best turkeys order one from Park N Shop 

-


----------



## ian731 (Dec 17, 2008)

I am here for xmas - used up all my leave visiting the great places that are so much closer here than when in the UK ..


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

We are here this Christmas but I don`t want to do any cooking or more importantly washing up!! Have you any good recomendations for Hotels, Golf Clubs or whereever doing the full Christmas spread??


----------



## chunkykitty (Jul 20, 2009)

Courtyard marriot in the green community has Cucina(italian) restaurant, last year was fab, and they also provide free weels. beter to check this out 04 8852222.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Felixtoo2 said:


> We are here this Christmas but I don`t want to do any cooking or more importantly washing up!! Have you any good recomendations for Hotels, Golf Clubs or whereever doing the full Christmas spread??


All the major hotels, right across town, offer Christmas lunches, but many will now be fully booked. The alternative is to order a full lunch to collect and take home.

You can find all the details on the Time Out website.

-


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm staying again this year.

Got some friends round for lunch on Christmas Day, more friends for drinks Chistmas evening, then out to friends on Boxing Day


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

Staying but avoiding ramped up holiday prices by eating/drinking at home. Will probably go to the beach on Christmas morning even though I hate beaches - just to tell the folks shivering back in the UK that I did. Mother in law arriving from UK in the evening, so duty free drinks all round! Will probably have friends round on New Years Eve - 50 quid just to get into the Irish Village!? I think not...


----------



## jhbsnoopy (May 20, 2009)

Me too, i prefer celebrating christmas with my family but unfortunately i will spend Christmas again away frm them


bubbles said:


> Leaving for home end of week. Will be spending christmas day the same way I did all my life, with my grandparents at their beach house. I "can't" wait!
> 
> I can not imagine christmas without family. I don't really celebrate christmas, but I do enjoy having the family together for the one day.


----------



## catmul777 (May 16, 2009)

Hi we just arrived last month so were stuck here aswell. Can anyone reccommend a nice place to eat on christmas day that would accommodate my 3 year old?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

catmul777 said:


> Hi we just arrived last month so were stuck here aswell. Can anyone reccommend a nice place to eat on christmas day that would accommodate my 3 year old?
> Thanks in advance.



Just about any hotel. It depends so much on budget and location. Also, as mentioned previously, too late to book for the best deals so look at the Time Out website for info.

Alternatively, cook lunch yourself or order & collect...

-


----------



## MikkiD (Jun 23, 2009)

As we have just moved here, we are stuck in Dubai for Xmas. Also looking for someplace to have Christmas lunch with our 10 month old but I am not willing to pay 400 dirhums per person. So pizza it is!!


----------



## pantaloons (Jul 15, 2009)

mrbig said:


> I doubt you will beable to find savoury here, but I am not sure. So in the mean time check these links below, they show you other herbs that you can use to sub for savoury. Seems like the concencous is Thyme is the sub. Good luck with that.
> 
> Can you substitute some other spice for savory in ... on Yedda - People. Sharing. Knowledge.[/url]
> 
> We got our thanksgiving turkey from spinnys. think it was 15.95aed a kilo.


Thank you! I'll check those out and see if someone can mail me some savoury from back home.


----------



## pantaloons (Jul 15, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> A tip - for the best turkeys order one from Park N Shop
> 
> -


Great tip, thanks. Sorry to be so useless, but where would I find the Park N Shop? (for bonus points: how would one get there by metro?)


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

pantaloons said:


> Great tip, thanks. Sorry to be so useless, but where would I find the Park N Shop? (for bonus points: how would one get there by metro?)


Park N Shop has the best butchers in Dubai, so well worth seeking out. It is in Al Safa, on Al Wasl Road. (Between Safa Park & Umm Sequim.)

The metro does not go to this area.

-


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Stuck at work on Christmas  Hope they have good food at our 'cafeteria'


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> Stuck at work on Christmas  Hope they have good food at our 'cafeteria'


But Christmas Day falls on a Friday. The Ashura (an Islamic holiday and thus a public holiday in the UAE) falls on Sunday 27th December.

-


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

I'll be sleeping on the 25th in preparation for a solid Boxing Day lineup on Super Saturday.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I'll be spending Xmas with my family and hopefully having a brunch...if I ever get round to booking anything, else it might be a home-cooked lunch!


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

There are still plenty of places with vacancies, just booked Al Qasr so no cooking or dishes this year!! 

Believe it or not Elph some people here work through holidays, weekends and nights to keep the world turning.


----------



## Thom (Dec 17, 2009)

Back to France to enjoy mountain and skiing in the Alps.
But enjoy your lunch...


----------



## Brandon A (Dec 16, 2009)

Thom said:


> Back to France to enjoy mountain and skiing in the Alps.
> But enjoy your lunch...


Bonjour. Dont break a leg. The Paramedics in France most likely have the day off! So you're on your own.


----------

